
Radiolab co-host to depart podcast after 15 years - isaacdl
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/12/radiolab-co-host-to-depart-podcast-after-15-years/
======
sombremesa
Radiolab started going downhill many years ago[0]. Perhaps Krulwich just
realized it's not going to get any better.

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=radiolab](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=radiolab)

~~~
fezz
Robert lost alot of credibility with me after the yellow rain incident.
[https://current.org/2012/10/search-for-truth-results-in-
radi...](https://current.org/2012/10/search-for-truth-results-in-radiolab-
apology/)

Jad's defense of the story was also meh.

